# Necesito circuito placa amplificadora Oruz-Car.



## ligus

Hola Amigos de Foros de Electrónica los molesto porque me llego un bafle potenciado Oruz-Car Mx7000 el cual posee la placa identificada como E1278, segun la dueña sucedio que su hijo se puso a desarmar el tweeter y al ponerlo se escuchaba con mucho zumbido, paso a ver el equipo y descubro que el tweeter estaba conectado sin el capacitor y estaba desarmada la bobina interna del tweeter, resumiendo como son pocos los componentes le cambie el Tip122 y el Tip127 y al encenderlo solo se escucha algo del sonido de la señal que le inyecto si estan al minimo los controles de graves y agudos, al subir el control de agudos comienza un tipo interferencia chillona y no se escucha el audio que le inyecto, paso a cambiar los demas transistores aunque no encontre ninguno malo al igual que capacitores electroliticos tanto en fuente como en la placa y al encenderlo.... Sí continua igual, le saque las conexiones de los pote de graves y agudos, le puse un cable bien blindado en la entrada y sigue el ruido, bueno Amigos antes les pido disculpas por lo extenso de mi mensaje y paso a pedirles su colaboracion ya sea con comentarios o circuito del famoso bafle potenciado Oruz-Car Mx7000 o si es posible un circuito de amplificador mono que se alimente con +/-20volt con control de graves y agudos y salida de 8 ohms. Les agradesco su atencion y los saludo muy cordialmente..


----------



## DJ DRACO

NO

lo único que debe estar roto es el tweeter...nunca va a sonar bien, no le cambies más nada de la placa!!! sólo cambia el tweeter y ponele el capacitor en serie!!


----------



## ligus

mi estimado ya le cambie el tweeter y le conecte con el capacitor y lo mismo  hace el ruido tipo interferencia, por otro lado he visto comentarios muy malos sobre el bafle potenciado... espero mas consejos por favor o un circuito desde ya gracias..
Saludos..


----------



## DJ DRACO

Yo también he visto y arreglado bafles amplificados y mis comentarios serán malos tambien...

NO me gustan y nunca me van a gustar, son circuitoc precarios tanto así que a un amigo le saqué todo lo que tenía dentro y le hice un circuito desde 0


----------



## ligus

eso es lo que necesito osea un circuito para adaptar q funcione con -/+20v control graves agudos y salida de 8 ohm. muchas gracias..


----------



## DJ DRACO

UFF hay miles de millones en el foro...buscá:

TDA2040
TDA2050
TDA2052
LM3886
STK

 y puedo seguir


----------



## Don Plaquetin

: se me hace que lo quemaste de arriba a abajo, el TDA2030 es suficiente. Busca en el buscador amplificador darlington y creo que te puede aparecer el diagrama de un amplificador de 20+20Vcc, de mi parte te digo que te combiene arreglarlo porque si todo esta bien, pero no anda es pórque algo no anda bien, pensa que algo te estas pasando por alto o NO lo estas viendo


----------



## DJ DRACO

SSTC creo sinceramente y sin ánimos de ofender que no dijiste nada....jajajaja

Pero bueno obviando eso, como ya dije, buscá de hacerle un amplificador con cualquier TDA 20xx que funcionan re bien, no llegan a consumir 1A y tienen muy buena potencia y calidad de sonido.


Saludos.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

DJ DRACO dijo:


> SSTC creo sinceramente y sin ánimos de ofender que no dijiste nada....jajajaja



Soy argentino y mi lengua es verborragia  que le voy a hacer 

SI dije que no puede estar tan mal como para que tenga uqe armar otro amplificador que esta pasando algo por alto que esta siendo apresurado en tomar la desicion de armar otro amplificador 



DJ DRACO dijo:


> como ya dije, buscá de hacerle un amplificador con cualquier TDA 20xx que funcionan re bien, no llegan a consumir 1A y tienen muy buena potencia y calidad de sonido.



y el TDA2030 cosume hasta 1,6 e incluso 2 para llegar a los 25Watts   ...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Esos bafles potenciados son de "pocos componentes" , el pibe se nota que lo andubo manoseando.

Fijate que no tenga potenciometros rotos , y ponete a medir . . .


----------



## ligus

Bueno Muchachos voy a tratar de revisar mas tranqui de nuevo este equipo y ver si encuentro algo mal despues les aviso..


----------



## DOSMETROS

Seeeeeeee , poné alguna foto !


----------



## ligus

va una muestra mañana voy a tratar de sacar algo mejor...


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Clasico el diagrama de ese aplificador esta en el FORO, yo lo subi... el teme es donde *?*


----------



## ligus

Estimado SSTC por favor has memoria al menos dime palabras claves para la busqueda ya busque como "amplificador darlington" y no encuentro nada al igual que "tip122 y tip127" que otro titulo podria ser?? concentrate, concentrate!! jajaja


----------



## uuuuuuuuuuuuuui

Alguno me podria ayudar , tengo un bafle oruz-car y no se que transistor va, si el bc 549 o el 557, si alguien lo entiende.


----------



## Fogonazo

¿ Que se supone que hace esa placa ?

Prueba uno y si no funciona el otro


----------



## uuuuuuuuuuuuuui

es un amplificador, es de un ingeniero argentino , tiene un tip 31c y un 32c to220


----------



## Fogonazo

uuuuuuuuuuuuuui dijo:


> es un amplificador, es de un ingeniero argentino , tiene un tip 31c y un 32c to220


¿ Circuito ?
¿ Marca ?
¿ Modelo ?
¿ Algo ?

Dibuja el circuito siguiendo los trazos en la placa


----------



## DOSMETROS

No es estereo ?


----------



## uuuuuuuuuuuuuui

la marca es oruz-car el modelo es E1278 muy raro


DOSMETROS dijo:


> No es estereo ?


al parecer no


----------



## DOSMETROS




----------



## uuuuuuuuuuuuuui

ahi esta master


----------



## DOSMETROS

Listo , el faltante es *BC549 *, asegúrate que tenga las patas en ese orden ya que cada fabricante las pone como se le antoja. Podés poner TIP41 y TIP42 , dónde tiene esos dos puentes debería llevar dos resistencias de 0,47 Ohms por 1 o 2 Watts , si no entran acostadas , pues las sueldas de punta, si entran acostadas deberían estar algo separadas de la plaqueta.


----------



## sergiot

Será algun circuito similar a los viejos fapesa?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Modulo Audio Lucero 30v 10w Estereo-solo Fuente - $ 800
					

MODULO MARCA LUCERO--PLAQUETA ARMADA 30 VOLT 10 WATTS ESTEREO -solo FUENTE -ALIMENTACION ! NUEVO !!!con SU CAJA ORIGINAL--SU CONSULTA NO MOLESTA, HAGA TODAS LAS NECESARIAS ANTES DE “OFERTAR “, PUES ESTO ES UN COMPROMISO DE COMPRA!!SINO SE COMUNICA DENTRO DE LOS 3 DIAS, EL ARTICULO SE REPUBLICA Y...




					articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar


----------



## uuuuuuuuuuuuuui

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Listo , el faltante es *BC549 *, asegúrate que tenga las patas en ese orden ya que cada fabricante las pone como se le antoja. Podés poner TIP41 y TIP42 , dónde tiene esos dos puentes debería llevar dos resistencias de 0,47 Ohms por 1 o 2 Watts , si no entran acostadas , pues las sueldas de punta, si entran acostadas deberían estar algo separadas de la plaqueta.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 190346


Muchas gracias master


----------



## uuuuuuuuuuuuuui

Hago otra consulta , yo con anterioridad antes de entrar en este foro yo le solde un 549 el tema es que al encenderlo hacia un zumbido y al tratar de bajarle el volumen no hacia nada , podran ser los capacitores? Desde ya gracias y disculpen las molestias!


----------



## DOSMETROS

uuuuuuuuuuuuuui dijo:


> al encenderlo hacia un zumbido



Eso puede ser tambien un cortocircuito. Debes probar el amplificador con una lámpara de 220 V y unos 60 Watts de filamento , en serie con los 220 Vac. Mediste si hay tensión DC en parlante ?

Sino deberías probar *todos* los transistores , los retiras de a uno para no mezclarlos y los mides , incluido su Hfe , no equivocarse con las patas al volver a colocarlos , también medir las resistencias , todo ésto en la parte izquierda de la plaqueta dónde están los primeros 5 transistores.


----------



## uuuuuuuuuuuuuui

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Eso puede ser tambien un cortocircuito. Debes probar el amplificador con una lámpara de 220 V y unos 60 Watts de filamento , en serie con los 220 Vac. Mediste si hay tensión DC en parlante ?
> 
> Sino deberías probar *todos* los transistores , los retiras de a uno para no mezclarlos y los mides , incluido su Hfe , no equivocarse con las patas al volver a colocarlos , también medir las resistencias , todo ésto en la parte izquierda de la plaqueta dónde están los primeros 5 transistores.


Si medi su salida en los cables que salen del puente rectificador , talvez yo coloque mal los cables del transformador (+12 -12) a el puente de diodos y eso genero un corto a los transistores.


----------



## Emmabg

ligus dijo:


> va una muestra mañana voy a tratar de sacar algo mejor...


Genio como estas? Podrías sacar una mejor foto si no es molestia ! Tengo el mismo baile,  se me quemo una resistencia y quiero ver que valor es


----------



## Scooter

Hace casi diez años de ese post.
La última vez que ingresó al foro fue el 16 nov de 2019


----------



## hellfire4

Sacado de yoreparo y ampliado con waifu2





						waifu2x
					






					waifu2x.udp.jp
				




hola dario, por lo general los transformadores se conectan de la siguiente manera:






Aunque justo un detalle, tras la palabra transformador de la 3º figura, no se entiende bien que dice

Tal vez alga ampliada ayude algo esa otra



Um, como que parece que dos hilos se unificaron aca , mientras hacia esto

Fuente:








						Solucionado:  circuito de conexion,bafle potenciado Oruz-car mx 7000
					

favor necesito saber la conexion de los cables que salen del traf hasta los diodos y capacitores y a la placas si no tienes el circuito mandame el dibujo do




					www.yoreparo.com


----------



## DOSMETROS

Los unifiqué porque quizás ésta imagen le sirva :


----------



## hellfire4

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Los unifiqué porque quizás ésta imagen le sirva :


Si, es buena, y de paso esta mas ordenada  la data .
O sea, al principio note algo raro en el hilo, luego por deducción me percate.


----------



## Alexjavco

Hola! Alguien podria subir fotos de los potenciometros? No encuentro ningun diagrama de este equipo ni tampoco fotos del interior, hace el mismo ruido y los potenciometros estan todos resoldados por todos lados, alguien me tira una soga? Saludos!


----------

